# Halloween 2012 Party



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm new!

We have a party every year, and the last couple years I made recipes that were nice and creepy... so creepy, no one would eat them *sigh*
So i'm trying to go a little more user-friendly this year.

Here's my menu plan:
zombie toes - (bacon wrapped fingerling potaTOES) harharhar in a BBQ sauce maybe?
witch fingers - (marinated, broiled, then chilled tail-on shrimp stretched out onto skewers)
Zombie brain dip - Purple cabbage head carved like a jack-o-lantern, filled with spinach dip
Bat wings - chicken wings with food coloring (the color always turns people off, but i <3 chicken wings, so i'm making it anyway)
candied flesh - Bacon with brown sugar and cracked pepper
Mini mummies - (pigs in a blanket w/ black sesame seed eyes)

we usually make blood punch (red sangria) and goblin punch (green sherbet and gingerale) but this year I think i' going to do an apple white sangria (not sure what to name it yet?)
one thing I LOVE to add to the drinks are eyeballs made with lychee fruit stuffed with blueberries. I'll probably put some in the drink dispenser and some on stirsticks.

I'm not sure about what sweets to make, but i like to have a variety, so i'm thinking some brownies with an orange or green or purple (or all three) swirl throughout, and some small caramel apples.

I don't think i'm allowed to post pictures yet, but i have some pictures of previous recipes that were fun. I'd love to have your input! thanks!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

yum Yum YUM!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

THanks! I'm glad you think so


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

i LOOOVE your idea of a purple cabbage carved like a punkin! so creative!

for sweet things i usually make white chocolate covered marshmallows and bananas, and i color some of the chocolate to make it look like ghosts, mummies, frankensteins and wolfmans. that and i make cupcakes with sugar eyeballs on it. last year i did a jello mold brain with gummi worms in it too.

i too have the problem with food looking too gross for the normals. if i had some hunters at the party i know i could use my imagination more. sigh.
like the meathead recipe. too gross looking for most ppls.
dar.
<3


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope that picture works.. :/
:Edit: Whew! it worked, so here's some more!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I repeat ... YUM!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice ideas.. I was wondering what the lychee fruit looked like ..they make good eyeballs.
desserts:
cat litter box
ghosts in the graveyard
dirt cake
meringue ghosts
spider web cake / brownies


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the food ideas! Well done.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow. I have to steal all of those ideas. I usually spend so much time decorating, lighting and planning the music that the food is an afterthought. Maybe I'll just come to your party.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I say Boo to anyone who won't eat your baddies! I sure would!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Wow. I have to steal all of those ideas. I usually spend so much time decorating, lighting and planning the music that the food is an afterthought. Maybe I'll just come to your party.


You're more than welcome! I'm in NC though... so it might be a long trip 

I've added some definite desserts to the list:

homemade marshmallows (all my friends and fam love these, and have informed me that they are a requirement.)

caramel apples - because they're my favorite thing about fall.

and i think i might get my sister to make some brownies with an orange marble swirl in it..

I like these because none of them are particularly time intensive, and i can make them in advance so i can focus on getting the house ready on the big day!


----------

